# Losing yourself? - Please Read



## hkakiklkekyk (May 15, 2011)

My newest fear/symptom I've been having is the feeling of losing myself. I'm wondering if anyone else feels this.
It's difficult to explain, but I'll try my best.

I don't recognize my voice or movements or body as my own. When I'm speaking with someone, it feels as though the words aren't really coming out. It feels like there's a completely different person besides myself speaking. I have this crippling fear that this is me losing myself, and that any second I'll blink and not recognize myself at all.
I feel like a stranger to myself, and everything around me seems unfamiliar as well. I know this is me, my house, my voice, my family, but it just doesn't FEEL like it. I also don't recognize other people's voices either. I feel like I'm losing touch with myself and reality, and this makes me feel like I'm going crazy. I'm scared. ):

Does anyone else feel as though they are losing themselves, and does anyone else have this fear? Is there any way that I can relieve this feeling? Is this depersonalization?


----------



## strangeways (Mar 19, 2011)

I had exactly what you are describing for the first few months of my dp/dr. I thought for sure it was only going to get worse and worse but I tried to ignore it and it eventually went away. Although I still get it occationally its not as severe. Just tell yourself that you're still in control (because you are!) and I'm sure it'll get better.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2011)

hkakiklkekyk said:


> Does anyone else feel as though they are losing themselves, and does anyone else have this fear? Is there any way that I can relieve this feeling? *Is this depersonalization?*


Yes! *This is depersonalization.* Most of us here, like 99 out of 100, feel or have felt this way. Don't be scared, it's only an illusion. How can you NOT be yourself? That's not possible. Time is the best medicine for this. Sorry I wish there was more to say/do about this symptom. I feel sad that you have this =[


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2011)

hkakiklkekyk said:


> My newest fear/symptom I've been having is the feeling of losing myself. I'm wondering if anyone else feels this.
> It's difficult to explain, but I'll try my best.
> 
> I don't recognize my voice or movements or body as my own. When I'm speaking with someone, it feels as though the words aren't really coming out. It feels like there's a completely different person besides myself speaking. I have this crippling fear that this is me losing myself, and that any second I'll blink and not recognize myself at all.
> ...


I guess everybody here feels this way, this is depersonalization. What you need to know is, you only FEEEL this way.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2011)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> Yes! *This is depersonalization.* Most of us here, like 99 out of 100, feel or have felt this way. Don't be scared, it's only an illusion.


true. especially, someone who's WORRYING about it, have even less chance to not be him/herself. whatever that means.

if you feel like you'll lose your personal unique qualities, then no, it's a phantom fear. just like everything else.


----------



## dreamsofsomeday (Mar 10, 2011)

Same here. I was actually just thinking this earlier today.
I feel like I _have_ at least lost part of myself, though, like part of me is dead. But I guess that's just dp, too, and maybe part being depressed about it.


----------

